# thera tube draw weight



## hooker (Oct 10, 2014)

Has anyone tested the draw weight of thera tube, I bought some exercise 50lb tube,(not thera), and it's rubbish,so I'm now looking at thera the prob is thera don't give info on draw strength,(not that I can find), I see they now do a silver super strong,I'm looking for a min of 40lb max of 50lb,prefer a single band set up,anyone help? with the tube to use appreciated. :what: hooker


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

hope this post help http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39-thera-band-and-tube-resistance-elongation-chart/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Slingshots aren't bows. Heavy draw weight doesn't equal big speed.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My charts are on my computer in Panama, but if I remember correctly, Green comes in at about 18 pounds for a 5:1 draw ratio. Unless you are shooting very heavy ammo, any TB heavier than Green will be too slow for slingshots.


----------



## hooker (Oct 10, 2014)

I am new to all this I will be using a sling bow, I will use broadhead probabley 100g, I want to achieve in the area of 160 ideally 170's fps .What "tube" would give these results @ 28" draw. I cannot find a definitive answer, but would love some real advice in old fashioned lbs ,I cant begin to understand graphs charts or scientific results just need a basic point in the right direction.Apreciated Henry. :screwy:, hooker


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I should have paid more attention to this being in the slingbow section. All my experience is with slingshots and round ball. MJ and Perry (A+ Slingshots) are much more knowledgeable on this subject.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You might try the latex tube they sell at the hardware store, I understand it's good for heavy ammo and arrows.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There is a video of gamekeeper John testing the pull weight on thera tube ... it was pretty heavy and poor performing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

As stated above ... poundage means almost nothing in the slingshot world.


----------



## hooker (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm talking sling bow, I think the dynamics are different but I may be wrong, Chief AJ, sells his hfx rated in lbs starting at 40lb, rattling randy sells his rated at up to 60lb,both these sling bows are popular sellers so I guess the band weight is right for the sling bow. Thanks for your post. hooker


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 26, 2014)

I bought my triple theraband set off eBay, after my initial mock up it just didn't have the desired pull weight, so I cut down the bands 1-1/2" and it feels much better.

I plan to take it over to my friends game scale and draw out 29-30" and see how many pounds it's pulling. I was planning my 2nd slingbow with double silver theratube and compare the two. I don't have a chronograph to measure speed, but my goal is to take whitetail deer.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

A stock length of Chief AJ's sold at reated 44lbs drawn 28" with an Xacliper release gave me just shy of 40lbs. Plenty for the 20 yd indoor range I am testing at. The bands have a little more to offer but I am not going to shorten them till I build more strength with it as is. Follow through waiting for the arrow to clear the biscuit is plenty tough at this weight for me.

I also tied a set of softer tapered 7/8" to 5/8" Green Gym Wally world bands to test for draw weight. Man I love the scout for a band test platform..... They draw at 21 lbs. I can lob them more accurately with this right now but it's lack of power is maxing out at 20 yds.

measurements were on a bow draw weight scale.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

So sorry to any. it is three bands of the walmart Gold's in green in that size to hit that weight.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

for a single band set up for a slingbow at that weight you could do with the Theratube Silver.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

thnks for the suggestion on silver as a starting point. I just picked up an Ebay vintage starship that needs to run tubes. I'm on here today starting the search...


----------

